

Emscripten: an LLVM to JavaScript compiler - stephenjudkins
http://code.google.com/p/emscripten/

======
jrockway
I'm tempted to compile node.js to LLVM bitcode, then compile it to JavaScript
and then run it with node.js. Self-hosting!

------
agazso
This is cool for porting existing C/C++ libraries to the web without actually
having to rewrite it in Javascript.

Similar project for Flash is Alchemy:
<http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/alchemy/>

------
icefox
This is really really cool. I have ported various c/c++ code based to
javascript and have thought about doing this myself. No doubt some really cool
demos will come out of this.

One interesting hacks to be build on this would be to optimize the resulting
javascript so it can be compressed the best.

------
jhuni
Right now we take JavaScript code and we compile it to ObfuScript (obfuscated
JavaScript).

It would be much better to have a variety of languages as front-ends and a
real assembly language as a back-end.

------
DrJosiah
The quality of the output is quite good, considering the intermediate
representation. Also, I am totally blown away that there are Lua and CPython
demos.

------
kls
I would like to see one that goes the other way.I would love to be able to
write JavaScript and compile it to run via the LLVM.

